# New Departure Front Brake Exploded Diagram?



## bairdco (Jul 13, 2010)

does anyone have a cut-away or exploded diagram for the New Departure Front Coaster/Drum Brake?

or, if you have one, do you have pics of the internals?

Just wondering if i could make one. I've made front brake conversions out of coaster brake hubs before, but never with a ND. 

thanks.


----------



## chitown (Jul 13, 2010)

Try to find the patent # and do a google patent search.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 13, 2010)

There's a diagram in the Big Book of Bicycle Hubs- from memory it's set up just like a model D, but has a faster pitch on the actuator.  I'm interested in how you did your front brake conversions!


----------



## bairdco (Jul 13, 2010)

my brother showed me how years ago. he worked in a bike shop and figured it out, but there's a post on the ratrodbikes forum, i'll try to find it.

in a nutshell, you weld the brake cone and the clutch cone together so it can't reset itself, then make a brake arm to replace the sprocket, attach a cable and a return spring to that, then make another arm, or a bracket on the fork to hold the cable housing.

you keep the normal coaster brake arm on the other side, and attach that to the fork.

it's kinda tough to make it look "factory" with all the arms, springs and whatever, that's why i wanted to see the ND hub. i'd like to do away with the normal brake arm, so everything's on one side.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 13, 2010)

here's the rat rod link: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9350


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the link and the information!


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyone can help with this exploded view?

Thanks, Joe


----------



## GeorgeG (Oct 12, 2011)

*New Departure Front Coaster Brake*



bairdco said:


> does anyone have a cut-away or exploded diagram for the New Departure Front Coaster/Drum Brake?
> 
> or, if you have one, do you have pics of the internals?
> 
> ...




Try Google patents for Patent # 2,199,997. The patent drawings match the hub I have.


----------



## curtis odom (Oct 13, 2011)

I can create a CAD model exploded and sectioned image if someone would send me a complete hub. The hub would not need to be in good shape. Rusty works just fine for this process but it needs to be complete. Hub will be returned.


----------

